# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Makerjuice SF Group Buy

## dunginhawk

I am putting together a group of folks to buy some makerjuice SF unpigmmented in bulk.
ends up being 45$ a liter which is a crazy good price.
Im taking interest now, 3 liters or more of unpigmented please.
I have black clean new oil bottles for 2$ each (i ordered bulk of those too).
I can pigment it for you any color they offer, for a small price.

Let me know if interested.
thanks

----------


## Sebastian Finke

What is this?

----------


## dunginhawk

> What is this?


liquid resin to print with?  :Smile:

----------


## jonathan1995

I think nothing  :Smile:

----------


## dunginhawk

i thank you for your contribution to this thread.

----------


## sillvaz

I do not understand. Who can explain help

----------

